# If you had a chance?



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Who would you pick as a pro fisherman to spend the day with and give you pointers

As for me i'm thinking Al lindner or KVD it would be a hard choice between the two. KVD is the bass pro of bass pro but Al is a better all around fisherman 


so my pick is Al I like to fish for more then just bass.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I would likely go with Bill Dance. Grew up watching him catching variety of different fish. However, Mark Zona seems like a funny guy that would be more of a buddy to go just fish with. I guess it depends on whether I was doing it more to learn or just to have the experience. Note that I would likely throw Jimmy Houston off the boat in about 2 minutes if I was forced to fish with him.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would like to fish with jimmy or hank....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave Mercer maybe?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was thinking someone would have picked Jeremy Wade of river monsters by now


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

I would ask to back in time and fish with a man who has only been gone for 2 years.

No question.....Jose Wejebe.

I was crushed the day he died.
I have his last show dvr'd and will watch it when the weather keeps me at home. He finished taping it and died only hours later It's tough to watch. R.I.P Jose.

Sent using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bill Dance is the king!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

QuarryRidge said:


> I would ask to back in time and fish with a man who has only been gone for 2 years.
> 
> No question.....Jose Wejebe.
> 
> ...


Amen. RIP. What a great guy and fisherman he was.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a tough one! Al Linder would have to be my pick though just for his all around skill set and expierence with multiple species.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

QuarryRidge said:


> I would ask to back in time and fish with a man who has only been gone for 2 years.
> 
> No question.....Jose Wejebe.
> 
> ...


This.

Watching The Spanish Fly and reading Florida Sportsman is really what got me into fishing. When it came across the screen that he died it was the first time I ever felt sad that a celebrity died.

I would like to fish with Jeremy Wade because of all the experiences from around the world.

Or Katfish. Who could you learn more about cattin from than this guy?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

bill dance to see one of his bloopers hopefully. but id like to fish with iaconelli....hes a younger guy like me, and i like his intensity.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I would pick Steve Rajeff. He is hands down one of the best fly casters ever.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

doug stange


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in the 'Bill Dance' camp. Too, as clumsy as he is...and as clumsy as I am, our tape would surely make Funniest Home Video's


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Mike Iaconelli because I think it would be a blast to fish with him. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Doug Hannon would be an interesting guy to fish with for bass.


However, if I was to choose only one it would certainly be Al Lindner. I actually got to meet him at a Chicago sports show once. It was cool to shake his hand and talk with him for a minute. He's a great guy!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jose Wejebe hands down. GREAT guy, even better fisherman. Dude had his head screwed on straight.

If no time traveling allowed, I spose it would be Flip Pallot of Walker's Cay.


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd love to fish for Salmon with Larry Czonka. It would mean a trip to Alaska for a dream come true.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> I was thinking someone would have picked Jeremy Wade of river monsters by now


He's who I would have picked, but I figured you were asking specifically for competitive professionals. Considering the fish he goes after I would need to block off an entire month...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boxingref_rick said:


> doug stange


Watched a ton of his videos; seems like a good guy to be out on a boat with...


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Tred Barta, I seriously would give anything just to spend 15 minutes talking about his "adventures" even if it's not a species that I chase.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Boxingref_rick said:


> doug stange


Haven't heard his name in a long time! Is he still around? I know he used to be with In-Fisherman.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

i'd say either Bill Dance or Hank Parker, since I grew up with them. If I were still living in southern California I'd also say Mike Long


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

If we are talking bass fishermen
Old school I would say Shaw Grigsby. I always watched him when I was a kid and I got to meet him and he signed my bass pro hat. He is as nice as they come from what I have seen from him. Always been a favorite.

New School: Brent Ehrler, Like his style of fishing and how he can keep his cool so well. I would love to have some of that west coast "chill out" attitude to keep me calm sometimes LOL.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeremy Wade. Marine biology? Talk about fishing by hard science!


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I'm going Jacob Wheeler. He's a young guy (like myself) and definitely knows how to put them in the boat!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Me, I'll take Rick Clunn. The only fisherman that is KVD's equal. Met Parker and David Fritts, they're local boys, but Rick Clunn is a genius, like Van Dam. Be great to pick his brain for a day. My opinion is, although Van Dam could take a spinnerbait or crank and catch fish in a swimming pool, Clunn was for years the entire package.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd pick Bill Dance but only if I could fish on that little lake of his where the fish are always biting and none weigh less than three pounds!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Haven't heard his name in a long time! Is he still around? I know he used to be with In-Fisherman.


Still is. Dude's living the life.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Hank Parker. Easy going. Good man.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Jeremy Wade. Marine biology? Talk about fishing by hard science!


Jeremy Wade was my pick too. I guess great mind think alike!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Amen to Jose - definitely would want to fish with him in the sea.

Fresh water - Babe Winkleman or Joe Bucher


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

FlashGordon said:


> Jeremy Wade was my pick too. I guess great mind think alike!


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> He's who I would have picked, but I figured you were asking specifically for competitive professionals. Considering the fish he goes after I would need to block off an entire month...


Deazl you can pick him if you would like to.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

How about Pete Mania...the muskie maniac!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Jose' said:


> How about Pete Mania...the muskie maniac!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


×2 I'd jump at the chance.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Still is. Dude's living the life.


Good for him. I always liked him. He is just a real down to earth guy!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Babe Winklemen - he fishes for just about everything.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i grew up watching roland martin-shiner fishing for big bass. man he caught big bass.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Another for Al Linder... just because of the entertaining minnishota accent. I always felt like his show gave fishermen more good information then others. Sure they are sponsored by rapala and others, but they never made it a point to talk about the lures used as much as they put emphisis on patterns.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I grew up watching Bill Dance/ Roland Martin/ Orlando Wilson/ jimmy houston and those guys on TNN back in the day but being a catfish guy Im going with wade hands down


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure how you're defining "pro", TV pro?

I would choose Mark Romanack of Fishing 411. Just a knowledgeable all species, all weather fisherman and great guy to hang with. Had the pleasure of fishing with Mark on Lake Erie and if I had to choose a TV pro to fish with today, I would choose Mark again. Check him out if you don't know about him.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine would have to be Jimmy Houston. I don't think anyone displays the joy of fishing more than he does!


----------



## MRJ (May 9, 2014)

I don`t really know why I`ve always been intrigued by the stories and world records caught by Zane Grey, but I think I would have enjoyed his appetite for big game salt water fish. Born in Zanesville, fished the world.


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Lefty Kreh


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Roscoe Vernon Gaddis aka Gadabout Gaddis.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Give me one day on lake St. Clair fishing smallies with JP DeRose.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's mine! shiner and balloon fishing with bill and Roland! On the same boat at lake okeechobee! That would be my dream trip! I watched them both for years and I love that live slow presentation on a big bass! :B :T


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

faceman9 said:


> Give me one day on lake St. Clair fishing smallies with JP DeRose.


just watched a show with him fishing St. Claire a couple weeks ago....nonstop action!!!

as for hank parker, he seems to nice for me. and i dont like general tires.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

It is mind boggling nobody has said larry dahlberg-that guy has forgotten more about fishing than most of will ever know


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Staying local. Jared Rhode.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

This is an excellent thread.


Names and places don't matter for fishermen.

I would fish a day on Lake Erie with Gary/Nick Zart....BlueDolphinCharters. 



Other places and bigger fish don't matter to me. Learning more about Erie catchin would be a blessing.


Good luck....be safe out there


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

Mariko Izumi wherever .....


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

KVD! Takes fishing to a hole new level.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

If i had the chance id like to go fishin with old dad one last time....

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd honestly as a learning based trip go with the wassink brothers (look them up) they have flatheads down to a science, they seem to know their stuff and I'd do it somewhere local and learn the tools of the trade.


----------

